# General Category > General Chit Chat >  General Check In...

## Suzi

Hey peeps, all seems quiet... Is that because everyone is hiding or out enjoying the changes in weather?

----------


## Stella180

I’m here.

----------

Suzi (28-02-22)

----------


## Paula

You mentioned the q word! That was brave  :O: 

Im here, study day today

----------

Suzi (28-02-22)

----------


## Jaquaia

Study day here too.

----------

Suzi (28-02-22)

----------


## Suzi

Study day and 4 school run day here today!

----------


## OldMike

Video gaming here  :O:

----------


## Stella180

So basically all the staff are otherwise occupied

----------


## Paula

Who knew we had a life outside of DWD?  :(rofl):

----------

Suzi (28-02-22)

----------


## Stella180

It’s good cos I’m the only member posting lol

----------


## Suzi

> So basically all the staff are otherwise occupied


I think we've all continued to check in throughout the day, just because we don't post it doesn't mean we aren't here.........

----------

Jaquaia (28-02-22),Paula (28-02-22)

----------


## Stella180

Don’t worry, you didn’t miss anything.

----------


## Suzi

Nope I know, I've been in and out of here more times than you'd be aware of today, just as usual  :O:

----------


## Stella180

I was just kidding. Chill out boss lady. Clearly it didn’t come across very well.

----------


## Suzi

I didn't take it as anything but a joke  :O:  Hence the smiley face  :O:

----------


## Stella180

I just think it’s so rude that all these people have a life outside the forum. Except me apparently.

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  I think you have more of a social life than I do!  :):

----------


## OldMike

> I think we've all continued to check in throughout the day, just because we don't post it doesn't mean we aren't here.........


So very true  :(nod):

----------

Flo (02-03-22),Suzi (01-03-22)

----------


## Paula

> I think you have more of a social life than I do!


Exactly what I was thinking.

----------


## Stella180

Just cos I do stuff doesn’t mean I have a life lol

----------


## Suzi

Course it does. You are going out/meeting up with friends, you have social groups and sporting events you go to which are extensions of the things that you love and care about. How does that not equate to having a life?

----------


## Stella180

Cos it’s all for show

----------


## Paula

No its not, otherwise why would you have been so upset at cutting back when you hurt yourself?

----------


## Suzi

Or when something negative happens and you then withdraw? 

If you didn't care about them I don't know if you'd still spend time with those in your life.... What about meeting up with Lee? Your friend you went to netball with? The people you meet up to go to the cinema with? The Aspie crew?

----------


## Flo

I'm late as usual..... I'm here but not all there! :(rofl):  days go by so quickly. I'm sick of going to the casino every day.......one day melts into the next....nothing to report, but keeping up with the goings on in Ukraine. Knitting at the moment. But I'm doing things. I'm enjoying Wordle, Nerdle and Quordle every day. It'll soon be spring. Got a ping from NHS saying that I'd been in contact with someone who has Omicron. I can only assume that it was at my Mammogram appt. I've taken 2 tests but both are negative. Have a good day all.

----------


## Suzi

What is Nerdle and Quordle? What'cha knitting!
Glad you've got negative tests, hope the mammogram was OK love, they aren't my favourite things...

----------


## Suzi

How are you all?

----------


## Jaquaia

Achy. Cancelled my driving lesson as my hip still isn't right though it's a lot better, and my wrists are joining in as it's cold. How about you? You ask us but rarely say.

----------

Suzi (08-03-22)

----------


## Paula

All good, and I second Jax - how are you?

----------

Suzi (08-03-22)

----------


## Suzi

Ahh Jaq I'm sorry about the pain. I sympathise. 
Me? I think everything pretty much hurts, but I've handed in my assignment - finished it yesterday 6 hours late but couldn't hand it in as the "late" submission box wasn't there. So that's gone in today - I get an extension as I'm under the disability team, but this was the first time I've needed it. 
I'm beyond exhausted tbh, so today is a deliberate pacing day. I plan on doing very, very little!

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## Jaquaia

Good!

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda:  to all who needs them.
I'm doing ok. I have learnt to take things very easily. Today I went to see our employment officer  who is helping me learn to goal set properly and u understand what is enough to aim for and what is too much. She uses graphic imagery and I really enjoyed making my chart for this week.

----------


## Paula

That sounds positive, lovely  :):

----------


## Suzi

That does sound good. As long as your goals are realistic lovely. 

For the record I've caught up on Eastenders, crocheted and watched a couple of episodes of Masterchef Australia!

----------

Paula (08-03-22)

----------


## Jaquaia

Sounds exactly what you needed  :Panda:

----------


## Stella180

I’m skipping darts tonight. Really don’t feel up to it. Special Andy has invited me to lunch tomorrow but wanna do that either

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're OK Stella x

----------


## Stella180

Yeah I’m ok, just feeling the effect of my recent busy social schedule. Feeling a bit drained is all.

----------


## Suzi

Fair enough x

----------


## Paula

So, how is everybody?

----------


## Stella180

Physically and mentally pooped. Gotta try and drag myself out to the cinema later.

----------


## Suzi

What are you planning on seeing? Who with?

----------


## Stella180

Going on my own. Can’t cope with socialising today. Going to watch Dog and Uncharted.

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm tired. I've just hoovered to try and avoid reading a paper on men's anxiety, but as my poster plan is due with my tutor tomorrow, I can't really put it off.

----------


## Paula

Big hugs everybody, sounds like its a challenging day all round.

----------


## Suzi

Huge hugs everyone  :Panda:   :(bear):   :Panda:   :(bear):

----------


## OldMike

Right back at you guys  :(bear):   :Panda:   :Tea:  have a cup of tea, coffee or your fav tipple.

----------

Paula (22-03-22)

----------


## Stella180

Not doing great today. Wanted to go back to football today, it’s been a long lay off, but I’ve been feeling a bit dizzy and nauseous. Don’t know if I’ll make it to darts either. Another day where I spent half of it in bed.

----------


## Paula

Are you doing all the essentials? And spending the day in bed when youre poorly is a good thing

----------


## Stella180

Yes, I’ve eaten, medicated, probably not drunk enough though. I’ll work on that. This might sound a bit strange to you but when I back off and do nothing to aggravate the symptoms of illness, whatever they be, obviously I feel ok but then I feel guilty I’m not doing anything because in that moment I feel fine. Is that just a me thing or do others get that kind of thinking?

----------


## Paula

Its not just you..

----------


## Suzi

Definitely not just you.

----------


## Flo

I'll echo: Definitely not just you!

----------


## Stella180

Right now I am travelling an emotional rollercoaster. I’m nervous, excited, scared and everything in between. I’m lay in bed with tears in my eyes, unable to sleep when I have such a massive day ahead of me. 

At 7.56am my first born son officially becomes a man (although 18 years ago I didn’t even know if I had a boy or a girl until 9am but that’s another story)

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:   :(bear): 

Check in from me: Tired, sore, headache and hayfevery.. But next drop of pregab done and increase in morphine. Also had a laugh with Marc in Lidl

----------


## Paula

:Panda:  both of you

----------

Suzi (24-03-22)

----------


## shine

Sorry I disappeared for a few months. Hope everyone is as ok as can be

----------


## Stella180

Hello stranger

----------


## Suzi

Nice to see you Shine.

----------


## Paula

> Sorry I disappeared for a few months. Hope everyone is as ok as can be


Hey lovely, hows things?

----------


## Flo

Hi there..nice to see you. What's new?

----------

